# Unterkomposition - 3D geht verloren



## ViennaXP (27. Januar 2013)

Hi,
also ich hab seit ein paar Tagen ein Problem was ich anscheinend nicht lösen lässt.
Also ich habe eine wundervolle Galaxie in After Effects mithilfe von Particular und anderen Plugins erstellt und wollte diese in einem Filmprojekt verwenden. Also habe ich eine Unterkomposition erstellt und ahbe direkt festgestellt ,dass das Ding garnichtmehr 3D ist. Ich kann mit der Kamera nicht herumfahren garnichts. Füge ich in die Unterkomposition eine Kamera ein kann ich in der Unterkomposition ein, kann ich schön drum rum fahren in der Unterkomposition aber auch immernoch nicht in der Hauptkomposition.
Dann habe ich gelesen,dass man diese kleine Symbol mit der Sonne anklicken soll ,um die Transformationen zu falten. Gemacht und ich kann immernoch nicht drum rum fahren mit der Kamera in der Haupt (natürlich die in der Unter schon wieder gelöscht).
Kann mir da mal jemand auf die Sprünge helfen?
Ich benutze das neuste vom Neusten also AE CS6.


----------



## Another (27. Januar 2013)

Ganz grob: AE ist an u. für sich nur ein 2D-Programm. Was du in der Unterkomposition in 3D zusammenschusterst, landet in der Hauptkomosition gebacken auf einer Ebene. Es dient für die Komposition aus 2D u. 3D Elementen, um daraus die Illusion für ein Video herzustellen. Die Hauptkomposition ist somit letztendlich auch die Finale Ebene und dient nicht mehr dem Zwischenschritt. Willst du also die Kamera innerhalb deiner 3D-Galaxie im Raum fahren lassen, bewerkstellige dies in der Unterkomposition wo du die Partikel erstellst hast.


----------

